# the wanderer soars no more



## HBH

Hello everyone.

I am hoping someone can help me translate the following into Latin:
_the wanderer/exile soars no more_

OK so the context for this: I’m studying fine art and am currently designing some work to raise awareness of the negative impact of plastic debris in marine ecosystems, especially on sea birds.
For one of my pieces I’m designing a shield (coat of arms) that features imagery relating to the wandering albatross - _Diomedea exulans_. If I understand correctly, the ‘exulans’ refers to ‘wandering’ or ‘exile’.
I’d like to have a latin motto to go with the shield, and am thinking of something which refers to possible loss of these magnificent birds, something (rather bleak) like the following:

the wanderer soars no more
the wanderers are extinct/extinguished
the exiles are exiled

Any help or suggestions would be gratefully received.

cheers,
Helen


----------



## wandle

HBH said:


> _the wanderer/exile soars no more_


A few ideas:

_volavit_: 'it flies no more' (lit. it has flown, i.e. finished flying).
_ interit exul_: 'the exile ceases to be'.
_exul defunctus_: 'the exile is deceased'.
_exul evanescens_: 'the disappearing exile'_.
exul evaniturus_: 'the exile about to disappear'.
_ex alto demum exul_:_ '_exiled in the end from the sky'.


----------



## Scholiast

Hello Helen, and welcome to the Latin Forum.

In response to your enquiry (with which I am heartily in sympathy):

_peregrinus resurgat._ "Let/may the wanderer/traveller soar again". It also works the other way round, _resurgat peregrinus._ The _peregrinus_ is not confined to the eponymous falcon, it is a 'traveller', hence the English derivative 'pilgrim'. You could also try the plural, _resurgant peregrini. adsurgant_ is also good for the verb, but you might like to make it a purpose-clause or wish, prefacing it with _ut_, 'Oh that they may...'.

Σ


----------



## HBH

Thank you both so much for your suggestions, you’ve been incredibly helpful.
I’ve decided to go all out and do 2 artworks with the following phrases (hope I have the 2nd phrase correct):

_ex alto demum exul_  [‘exiled in the end from the sky] featuring an albatross skull
_ut adsurgant peregrini_  [‘oh that the traveller may soar again’] featuring the silhouette of a soaring albatross

BTW I found the information regarding _peregrinus_ fascinating - I would have assumed it specific to the peregrine.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more



HBH said:


> _ut adsurgant peregrini_ [‘oh that the traveller may soar again’]



Fine, but be aware that the singular would have to be _ut adsurgat peregrinus. _On further reflection, though, why not stick with the Linnaean _Diomedea_ for the noun? And I slightly prefer _*re*surgat_, with its close connotations (from another conjugated form of the verb) of 'resurrection'. Long-line fishing has been catastrophic for these marvellous fowl, and I share with HBH her concern that they should be shielded from extinction.

Σ


----------



## HBH

Thank you again Scholiast: _ut resurgat Diomedea_ it is (hopefully I haven't mangled the phrase). And let's hope that of the 2 mottos, this is the one that triumphs. 

Thanks also for your concern for these wonderful birds. I don't harbour delusions of grandeur when it comes to my art, but if it even gets a few people thinking about this issue, it will be worth it.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all


HBH said:


> Thank you again Scholiast: _ut resurgat Diomedea_ it is


Yea, good. And _ut floreas _('that you may flourish') in your artistic and environmental endeavours. Look in your Word Ref. (i.e. 'Conversations') postbox for the e-mail address which it would be improper to post here, for I would love to see the arty results when they are ready.
Σ


----------

